# Just placed an order with ATTITUDE SEED CO.



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

I just placed an order with attitude seed bank ... I will keep everyone posted on how they get the shipment to my door or NOT ????


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 20, 2008)

wat u order


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

G13 labs Northern lights X skunk feminized and Nirvana Wonder woman feminized. Hopefully all goes smooth !!! Pick n mix seeds


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 20, 2008)

dat pick n mix is nice.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

I like it to and when I get them I am gonna take a couple clones and breed the mothers with my dutch passion ultra skunk that I will be doing next. You know about my not so famous post! haha well those are the seeds that were in question ! Now I can put them up on here since I haven't seen anyone do a thread on them (ultra skunk)


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> dat pick n mix is nice.


if you have what did you get and did you like there service ?


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I just placed an order with attitude seed bank ... I will keep everyone posted on how they get the shipment to my door or NOT ????


Hey Stoney, you in the states? I've been curious about getting seeds as i 'm using a "bag" strain.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

Smallsetup said:


> Hey Stoney, you in the states? I've been curious about getting seeds as i 'm using a "bag" strain.


I am on the East Coast!!


----------



## Shannons Keepers (Aug 20, 2008)

keep us posted please! ill be back to hear your results of the order


----------



## Singularity (Aug 20, 2008)

I got my order this afternoon - about 2 weeks to Canada.

Great deal too - $332.00:

Blueberry - Fem, Dutch Passion
Bubblegum - Reg, Serious
Red Diesel - Fem, Barney's
Strawberry Cough - Fem, Dutch Passion
Power Skunk - Reg G13
Thia Skunk - Reg, G13
T-Shirt
Gauranteed delivery, Track and Trace

I'll definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

Shannons Keepers said:


> keep us posted please! ill be back to hear your results of the order


 
I will for sure keep this post updated until I get my beans...


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I am on the East Coast!!


Me Too, I just got off the site.. I'd love to get that ice cream strain. Did you get the stealth order track? Keep us posted!


----------



## sleepsmoke (Aug 20, 2008)

im waiting on my White Rhino from Attitude as well hope it gets here


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 20, 2008)

sleepsmoke said:


> im waiting on my White Rhino from Attitude as well hope it gets here


Let us know! I may go ahead and order tonight.. Thinking about the Ice cream and Wonder woman..


----------



## sleepsmoke (Aug 20, 2008)

seems like a solid place and they have that pick and mix im gonna try thiat next time. really intrested in the red diesel as well anyone grown that?


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 20, 2008)

I heard you get a 15% discount for RIU members if you put 420 in the discount line.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

Smallsetup said:


> Me Too, I just got off the site.. I'd love to get that ice cream strain. Did you get the stealth order track? Keep us posted!


I went for the guaranteed delivery it just seemed like they would send extra careful that way !!! Yes they do give us a extra 15% off for entering the code 420 for us to use...


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 20, 2008)

I did the same this week.


I ordered a t-shirt, LR2xNYCD, KC Brains Mango, and got the Thai Skunk free.


420 code rules.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> if you have what did you get and did you like there service ?


yea i neva had to contact them tho.
i like their reg stealth neva did the teeshirt method.


----------



## Brazko (Aug 20, 2008)

Guys, if you order from attitude, sleep easy and don't worry. Im a senior noob, but these guys have made me feel like a 10year vet at this. I'm 3/3 w them and every order is within 5 biz days or less. 
Personally, I always do guarantee and hasn't failed me yet. The stealth I guess is what you make out of it, I love how they do it, smoke and mirrors. anyone familiar with Bcseedking and Marijuana seeds.nl, well itS like getting the best of both worlds. they are #1 in my book,

FO SHO


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

Brazko said:


> Guys, if you order from attitude, sleep easy and don't worry. Im a senior noob, but these guys have made me feel like a 10year vet at this. I'm 3/3 w them and every order is within 5 biz days or less.
> Personally, I always do guarantee and hasn't failed me yet. The stealth I guess is what you make out of it, I love how they do it, smoke and mirrors. anyone familiar with Bcseedking and Marijuana seeds.nl, well itS like getting the best of both worlds. they are #1 in my book,
> 
> FO SHO


 
are you anywhere near us in the states


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you get what you paid for


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 20, 2008)

Brazko said:


> Guys, if you order from attitude, sleep easy and don't worry. Im a senior noob, but these guys have made me feel like a 10year vet at this. I'm 3/3 w them and every order is within 5 biz days or less.
> Personally, I always do guarantee and hasn't failed me yet. The stealth I guess is what you make out of it, I love how they do it, smoke and mirrors. anyone familiar with Bcseedking and Marijuana seeds.nl, well itS like getting the best of both worlds. they are #1 in my book,
> 
> FO SHO



My problem isn't packages not arriving its trying not to spend a small fortune on seeds xD  I loves me weed.


----------



## Brazko (Aug 20, 2008)

dirty south baby,


----------



## Brazko (Aug 20, 2008)

I hear you toasty, that was my biggest hurdle, everything else has been a piece of pie. I know what you mean by small fortune, its like Im in heaven, so I'm taking advantage why I can but yeah after this last shipment I can shut it down and cultivate my ladies and gents. i already invested a car note (benzo) w/ insurance so yeah, Im good from here on out. hopefully i'll be able to introduce my own monster strain in a few years.


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 20, 2008)

what are you guys using to pay for them pre-paid or personal cards?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 20, 2008)

cash vizion


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 20, 2008)

what mailing cash to them to pay for it i dont like sending my bills thru mail


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 20, 2008)

naw u talking about prepaid CC right? 
U asked how we pay fo the prepaid CC?


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

they(attitude) will send you a incoming message similar to the docs or what ??


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

Brazko said:


> dirty south baby,


 
weather kinda screwd up that way right now ain't it????


----------



## Brazko (Aug 20, 2008)

Big bad Fay is on her way, but luckily I'm a bit west of her tho, La.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

Brazko said:


> Big bad Fay is on her way, but luckily I'm a bit west of her tho, La.


 
Keep it cajun ya'll !!


----------



## Brazko (Aug 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Keep it cajun ya'll !!


 
 aayeeee


----------



## Fattbaa (Aug 20, 2008)

It only took 5 business days to New England. 
We ordered Blueberry Feminized, Cheesewreck and Wonder woman.

Has anyone grown cheese wreck yet?


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 20, 2008)

Fattbaa said:


> It only took 5 business days to New England.
> We ordered Blueberry Feminized, Cheesewreck and Wonder woman.
> 
> Has anyone grown cheese wreck yet?


Iam growing the Blueberry right now check it out ???


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Iam growing the Blueberry right now check it out ???


 Very nice---I want some blueberry---looking very healthy---good job---what is your feeding schedule and what nutes?


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Very nice---I want some blueberry---looking very healthy---good job---what is your feeding schedule and what nutes?


 I am using all fox farm nute. Right now I am giving them 1tsp. grow big, 1tsp.big bloom every three or four days (pretty much when they are light and dry)on a water, nutes, water, nutes every other time.
YA I want some Blueberry too I cannot wait......... it seems like forever but believe it or not those were germinated on the15th of July so they are only a lil over amonth old. I just topped the tall ones and I am waiting till my shorter ones are between 12 and15 in. before turn over so that I am pushing 30 in. when done hopefully BIG BUDS !!! I am taking some clones next week!!! YOU REALLY THINK THEY LOOK GOOD???


----------



## chiefa (Aug 21, 2008)

Singularity said:


> I got my order this afternoon - about 2 weeks to Canada.
> 
> Great deal too - $332.00:
> 
> ...


where did you order from?


----------



## calicat (Aug 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Iam growing the Blueberry right now check it out ???


 Looking awesome. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

chiefa said:


> where did you order from?


 
um did you read the name of the post!!!!  HAHA FUNNY


----------



## chiefa (Aug 21, 2008)

not you i was talking to Singularity





Stranger
*Stranger*

lol


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

*ATTITUDE SEED CO.*


----------



## chiefa (Aug 21, 2008)

oh lol wasnt sure if it came from another 1 sorry
thx chiefa


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

All is good man I was just playin around!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

I got up this morning about 8am and to my surprise they (ATTITUDE SEED) had already sent me a confirmation of shipment . I guess they get up early in those parts haha!! BUT THAT is QUICK!!! I hope the rest is that fast


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 21, 2008)

still waiting on mine for this order, they did charge me though


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> still waiting on mine for this order, they did charge me though


 
you never recieved an email from them ? Maybe they were out of something you ordered? Hopefully you will just get your shipment in the mail next week GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Singularity (Aug 21, 2008)

I didn't get an email from them when they shipped either. Could mean they're out of something (but it would say out of stock on their web site) but more than likely we just didn't get emails. UK Postal sends emails if you order track and trace shipping.

ps my order came in about 2 weeks from ordering.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

Singularity said:


> I didn't get an email from them when they shipped either. Could mean they're out of something (but it would say out of stock on their web site) but more than likely we just didn't get emails. UK Postal sends emails if you order track and trace shipping.
> 
> ps my order came in about 2 weeks from ordering.


 
This is DAY 2 !! haha Hurry UP !!!


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> you never recieved an email from them ? Maybe they were out of something you ordered? Hopefully you will just get your shipment in the mail next week GOOD LUCK!!!!



I hope so as I ordered it on the 19th, and wish they'd tell me they was out so I could change to a diff strain.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

ToastedFox said:


> I hope so as I ordered it on the 19th, and wish they'd tell me they was out so I could change to a diff strain.


 
I would not be worried you will probably get a package next week ! (FINGERS CROSSED 4 YA) GO ATTITUDE!!


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 21, 2008)

Just ordered mine..
5pk of Ice Cream
5pk of G-13 Northern Lights/Skunk
Pick N Mix 3 pk of wonder woman


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm still keeping an eye on this thread to see if you've had a success with attitude


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

Smallsetup said:


> Just ordered mine..
> 5pk of Ice Cream
> 5pk of G-13 Northern Lights/Skunk
> Pick N Mix 3 pk of wonder woman


That wonder woman will be a great indoor strain if it produces like it says it does and the NL/skunk 4 that matter too. That is the main reason I ordered those two strains and I will be pollinating atleast one of those ladies each with some dutch passion blueberry and some ultra skunk should be a great mix !!

The end is so far yet so near I can smell it


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> That wonder woman will be a great indoor strain if it produces like it says it does and the NL/skunk 4 that matter too. That is the main reason I ordered those two strains and I will be pollinating atleast one of those ladies each with some dutch passion blueberry and some ultra skunk should be a great mix !!
> 
> The end is so far yet so near I can smell it


Sounds good, I got the Wonder woman and the NL/ skunk for yield. but that ice cream looks tasty for my smoke!


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

It has been dropped off and is scheduled for overseas transport !!!

So if all goes well then by next Fri. or Sat. BEANS!!!!!!


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> It has been dropped off and is scheduled for overseas transport !!!
> 
> So if all goes well then by next Fri. or Sat. BEANS!!!!!!


They drop you an e-mail? All i have so far is the order confirmation e-mail.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 21, 2008)

Smallsetup said:


> They drop you an e-mail? All i have so far is the order confirmation e-mail.


 
Yes they dropped me an email this morn. and I used the track # they gave me to check the status of my shipment. Sorry hit em with an email and ask for a shipping date or something


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 22, 2008)

they haven't sent me an email but my tracking number works and says it is in the post.


This is the first time I've used their t-shirt shipping though, I wondered what the t-shirt was if anyone knew what they normally send.


----------



## greenLANTERN212 (Aug 22, 2008)

When I ordered from them I always used track & trace. The 1st time I used track & trace I used the number they gave me and I search the royal one and the us postal one and it showed where my package was through the whole process 1st it was being processed then in ny then out for delivery for me total time was 6days. The 2nd time tho it said it was being processed then in NY then nothing else then showed up 3 days later 5 days total. The 3rd time was the same thing, but I always got my package. I don't know if somethin was wrong with the usps site or what but on the site it would say my package was in NY for like 3 days with nothing indicating my package was on the way then my package would just show up, and when I check the site after i got my package it was still stuck on the message sayin it was in NY. Now that I know it does that sometimes I'm done with the track and trace because I know when to expect my package to come. I not sure if anyone else had the same thing happen to them, but its all good I got all my orders. Now with Dr.Chronic and that 7-28days i'm not with that and I didn't even get my seeds. I'm just glad i found a seed site that offers tracking its always good to know you have the option to on those big orders.


----------



## Shannons Keepers (Aug 22, 2008)

hey we just ordered 10 seedsman northern lights!

anybody know what the tshirt looks like? (the one that comes with track n trace)


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 22, 2008)

greenLANTERN212 said:


> When I ordered from them I always used track & trace. The 1st time I used track & trace I used the number they gave me and I search the royal one and the us postal one and it showed where my package was through the whole process 1st it was being processed then in ny then out for delivery for me total time was 6days. The 2nd time tho it said it was being processed then in NY then nothing else then showed up 3 days later 5 days total. The 3rd time was the same thing, but I always got my package. I don't know if somethin was wrong with the usps site or what but on the site it would say my package was in NY for like 3 days with nothing indicating my package was on the way then my package would just show up, and when I check the site after i got my package it was still stuck on the message sayin it was in NY. Now that I know it does that sometimes I'm done with the track and trace because I know when to expect my package to come. I not sure if anyone else had the same thing happen to them, but its all good I got all my orders. Now with Dr.Chronic and that 7-28days i'm not with that and I didn't even get my seeds. I'm just glad i found a seed site that offers tracking its always good to know you have the option to on those big orders.


Good ole Post office... (another fine federal organization)


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 22, 2008)

Just got my e-mail with the tracking number, my fingers are crossed..


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 22, 2008)

I just went to the track and trace and there was a new message on the website it says has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery . So just for shit and giggles I went on to our shipping site here and they already have confirmation that my package is coming... We will see how it goes !!!


----------



## jl420 (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered white widow seeds from Attitude. I live on the West Coast and I also received my package in 6 working days. I ordered the stealth option W/ T-shirt....never got the shirt but all the seeds were there and growing fine so far...


----------



## thewizardofgalm (Aug 22, 2008)

My friend ordered some seeds from Attitude last Thursday morning, August 14th and he had them sent to my place. I just checked the mail and still no seeds, I know this is normal I just hate living in constant turmoil and paranoia that the local police are going to showing up here or busting down my door early in the morning.


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 22, 2008)

jl420 said:


> I ordered white widow seeds from Attitude. I live on the West Coast and I also received my package in 6 working days. I ordered the stealth option W/ T-shirt....never got the shirt but all the seeds were there and growing fine so far...


Well damn, I was really looking forward to the shirt! I can't afford to buy clothes all the money i've been spending on Nutes etc...


----------



## Brazko (Aug 22, 2008)

the t-shirts are differendt each time, and w/ guarantee the sizes are different as well. As far as shipping yeah, they don't update but three times usually for me. When it's on the way, the day they ship it out to you (showing the day they actually got it), and usually you can estimate the time from there to your location on how your mail usually runs. 

P.S. I don't know if this is a big
deal or not, but I wouldn't be 
saying how and who they are
going through. If anyone want
a lil mo specific pm each other
and just leave it track and trace. It 
may draw more attention to the 
wonderful service they are providing


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 24, 2008)

Ihate weekends when I am waiting on a package.. It seems like I never get anything on Saturday so I usually only count mon. - fri. Anyways I just wanted to add something to the post I will let you know what it says tommorrow.


----------



## mountainhigh8 (Aug 24, 2008)

i ordered from attitude about two to three months ago and received my package in like 9 business days and i did the cheap delivery, i ordered barneys farm g13 haze,violator kush, red diesel, kiwi seeds 2pounder and they gave me g13labs ice and power skunk for free.will be doing future business with those guys.


----------



## chiefa (Aug 25, 2008)

looking @ doing a order from *ATTITUDE SEED CO. want to go sog or scrog any any1 have a strane good for that?*
*looking @ doing 5 strawberry caugh and 4 blueberry in the same room will the get along? *
*thx chiefa*


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 25, 2008)

Just checked the track and trace and it is the same as fri. so I guess they are not over here yet. Should be this week though !! Keep ya posted!

Thanks for all the comments it looks like all good so far from the battle field about ATTITUDE though I can't wait!! *Hey chiefa,* those two strains grow fine together all fruity and skunky good luck !!!


----------



## chiefa (Aug 25, 2008)

thx bro do they grow to around the same hight?


----------



## Brazko (Aug 25, 2008)

they probably won't actually update until they ship out of NY. It always stays that way until the ship out to you and then it will say that it arrived 2-3days prior to them actually updating, especially over the weekend. I ordered on a thurs., they put it on a plane that Fri., got to the U.S. on Saturday, but I didn't know that until that wednesday when I checked (actually updated it that tues. night) and had my package Thursday .


----------



## DMXAK47 (Aug 25, 2008)

did you guys orderd the cheapest way or with a t. i want to get the purple haze


----------



## Brazko (Aug 25, 2008)

I always go guarantee, but I've seen peeps use other methods w/o complaints. The only difference I really feel is that guarantee allows you to be worry free. They will accomadate any type of loss, stolen, interception, etc..... w/o any hangups on their part, whereas if you go cheaper $4-$6 you are at the mercy of the Universe, you RISK the loss of merchandise and money. eh-hmm OKAY


----------



## sleepsmoke (Aug 25, 2008)

just got confirmaton mine arrived in NY keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## jon2 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey if it makes you guys feel better, I got mine in 10 days. I'm in CA.

5 greenhouse WW, although only 3 germinated, 1 didnt sprout, so I got one left.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 25, 2008)

chiefa said:


> thx bro do they grow to around the same hight?


As one is mostly indica and the other mostly sativa they will not grow the same but with training or topping you can achive great size from both


----------



## DMXAK47 (Aug 26, 2008)

HEY jon2 what shiping did you choose the cheap or the\
i live in fresno cali i want to order but debateing it.



jon2





Marijuana Toker
*Marijuana Toker*







permalink
Hey if it makes you guys feel better, I got mine in 10 days. I'm in CA.

5 greenhouse WW, although only 3 germinated, 1 didnt sprout, so I got one left.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 26, 2008)

sleepsmoke said:


> just got confirmaton mine arrived in NY keeping my fingers crossed


what day did you place your order?


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 26, 2008)

it arrived there on Saturday so as long as all goes well I should definately get it this week !! (FINGERS CROSSED 4REAL)


----------



## ToastedFox (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess I should expect this package from them around the same day as you get yours, mine made it to NY on sat too


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 27, 2008)

*I placed my order on FRIday !* Now that is customer service and the packaging was obviously good enough ! WOW that is like 5 total days sweet !! I Keep my fingers crossed for all you out there who have ordered from attitude. They did not give me any freebies but hey I probably did not spend enough money (I AM NOT MAD THOUGH 4REAL) !!!!!!! AS long as germination is good I will definately go with attitude seed co. again


----------



## youngt17 (Aug 27, 2008)

THis is great news i placed my order for some bubblicious on sat of last week from attitude and im out in VA I have high hopes now that my order will get here cant wait!!!! STONEY let us kno how the germ rate does !!


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 27, 2008)

youngt17 said:


> THis is great news i placed my order for some bubblicious on sat of last week from attitude and im out in VA I have high hopes now that my order will get here cant wait!!!! STONEY let us kno how the germ rate does !!


 
It will be a few weeks but I will definately keep ya posted !!


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 27, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> *I placed my order on FRIday !* Now that is customer service and the packaging was obviously good enough ! WOW that is like 5 total days sweet !! I Keep my fingers crossed for all you out there who have ordered from attitude. They did not give me any freebies but hey I probably did not spend enough money (I AM NOT MAD THOUGH 4REAL) !!!!!!! AS long as germination is good I will definately go with attitude seed co. again


Good deal man! Still no word on this end, I placed mine on the 21st so we'll see..


----------



## spontcumb (Aug 27, 2008)

I've ordered seeds from many different sights with varying results. I've had 4 orders seized by Customs, ( Gypsy Nirvana, Dr. Chronic and a couple of other places). In fact, I'm having a problem with Seed boutique right now. Placed an order 2 months ago. I have emailed them, opened up tickets and I have not heard a word from them. I am going to assume they either ripped me off or they were confiscated. BUT.........I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH ATTITUDE! And they really are fast in getting your order to you. I'm in Wisconsin. The last order I placed with them was on a Wednesday. The seeds were in my mailbox on Monday!!


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 27, 2008)

I might order from Attitude next year because they give you a tracking number which is pretty nice however it would be kinda cool if it says......

"The Package was confiscated by Customs on August 27 2008 at 2:30PM for more details please check later".

Atleast we would know if they got taken away or not.


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 27, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I might order from Attitude next year because they give you a tracking number which is pretty nice however it would be kinda cool if it says......
> 
> "The Package was confiscated by Customs on August 27 2008 at 2:30PM for more details please check later".
> 
> Atleast we would know if they got taken away or not.


That would be nice. Haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 27, 2008)

Smallsetup said:


> That would be nice. Haha


 
hey if you got the delivered to ny status then you are golden your mail just a lil slower than mine HAVE FAITH !! they are coming ! Don't pull one of my moves and call a company bad before they get the chance to resolve your case either cause boy did I look stupid!! haha


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 27, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> hey if you got the delivered to ny status then you are golden your mail just a lil slower than mine HAVE FAITH !! they are coming ! Don't pull one of my moves and call a company bad before they get the chance to resolve your case either cause boy did I look stupid!! haha


Nah, i wouldn't do that. Mine hasn't made NY yet though..


----------



## Brazko (Aug 27, 2008)

glad to see ur beans made it stoney, I was thinking today for u too. yeah, I wouldn't worry about it also, you guys probably be pulling ur beans out the box tommorrow too, good luck!!!


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 27, 2008)

Great post Stoney I hope germination is a success


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2008)

yea, i'm waiting on my order from attitude seeds, did a credit card about 5 days ago with track and trace, also if you order put 420 in the code box when ordering and will give you additional 15% off. they also give a 5 pac. free with order if you spend 75.00 or more , so iam waiting patiently.but they let you send to another address. i also am waiting on a order from rhino seeds. i have been with them 7 years and never a miss. they also will answer your emails concerning your order. they have been out of blueberry for a while and blue cheese. i only have one pck left.  o, yea don't go nirvana seeds they suck never could get much going myself. dutch passion always 100% germ. and at least 50% female rate.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 27, 2008)

everybody that did not get there order yet I keep my fingers crossed that you get the magic package tomorrow. Everyone thanks alot for being a part of this experience and hopefully I have helped some people who were on the fence about this company.. Take care and I also agree with raiderman about the dutch passion seeds they are the shit ! MASTERS AT WORK !! haha


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2008)

yea , i got a good feeling about tomorrow. you think you woulld be used to the waiting by now, i think it gets worse. i had 2 packages get seized once and was advised by a pro, to use another address next time, or get a p.o. box with an alias. its too expensive for me to lose 400.00 on a order.  yea , thats me. o yea just to let you know the track and trace is always 3days behind. by the time you get a usps track its already on the way. it makes it look like its just sitting, but its not.


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 28, 2008)

*QUESTION: *When using a visa or master giftcard should you fill in your own information as the billing address?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2008)

don't know. i guess on a gift card it should'nt matter. a regular credit card has to because no one wants to get stiffed. i think your ok. even if you put your on , on there . it doesnt matter. worst thing they will do is seize it and send you a seizure letter. just throw it in the trash and try again. ive had 2 seized before. no biggie outside of being 400.00 worth 
of blue berry. i think your good to go.
O' yea my beans didnt make it today. maybe tomorrow, day 6.you all give me a good positive to know they'll get here. i'm new at attitude. i was at rhino for 7 years. just to expensive and 20.00 shipping charge ai nt shit.


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 28, 2008)

but do any of you guys know anything about storing beans for long periods, like maybe in the fridge or I heard they stay well in the freezer too ?


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 29, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> but do any of you guys know anything about storing beans for long periods, like maybe in the fridge or I heard they stay well in the freezer too ?


Don't know man, but if you find out lemme know..


----------



## greenLANTERN212 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know what others do but I just keep mine in my sock draw in the original packing it came in. I have some blue widow seeds that are over a year and a half old and germinated with no problem. Some people put in freezer and fridge then gotta wait for them to defrost and all the extra yada yada yada if they kept things simple life would be so much easier.


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 29, 2008)

greenLANTERN212 said:


> I don't know what others do but I just keep mine in my sock draw in the original packing it came in. I have some blue widow seeds that are over a year and a half old and germinated with no problem. Some people put in freezer and fridge then gotta wait for them to defrost and all the extra yada yada yada if they kept things simple life would be so much easier.


I was thinking the same


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 29, 2008)

kidsingle said:


> *QUESTION: *When using a visa or master giftcard should you fill in your own information as the billing address?



Yes and do not worry because no matter how you buy seeds there is always a trace so I would not worry.

I did it and I am still here with no problem however some places require having you're address on the credit card for address verification


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just placed an order with these guys and can't wait. 10 ak47 10 white russian. here's to Attitude!kiss-ass


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks whulkamania I forgot I asked a question on here


----------



## Shannons Keepers (Aug 31, 2008)

we ordered our seeds on august 22 and they arrived saturday august 30. package was pretty cool but i wouldn't get the tshirt again when i order more. (ours was a aircooled bug tshirt) but i like how it comes in the original seed packaging and looked brand new. 

im going to germ them today and ill start up my grow journal too.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2008)

mine were seent on the 22nd, and not here yet. maybe teusday


----------



## stoneymontana (Aug 31, 2008)

Everyone got down on this thread that is cool! It seems like alot of people have ordered more from them since I posted this ! That is the shit!! I wish all the seed companies were this good then I would have a whole freezer full of great genetics from everywhere without the dreaded green taped envelope stating how you just lost x amount of dollars because we have confiscated your seeds yyadada ?? I will be ordering from them again real soon too...


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 31, 2008)

Allright! Got the news mine arrived in NY on the 27th. So hopefully it'll get here on Tuesday! You guys have a good Holiday!


----------



## Shannons Keepers (Sep 2, 2008)

Shannons Keepers said:


> we ordered our seeds on august 22 and they arrived saturday august 30. package was pretty cool but i wouldn't get the tshirt again when i order more. (ours was a aircooled bug tshirt) but i like how it comes in the original seed packaging and looked brand new.
> 
> im going to germ them today and ill start up my grow journal too.



here's the link to my grow journal of the NL's i got from Attitude Seed Bank.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/104777-project-northern-lights.html


----------



## berbonber (Sep 2, 2008)

my blue cheese seeds just arrived from attitude today i only ordered on the 26th  and the t-shirt is pretty funky too yellow isnt one of my usual colours but i like it


----------



## greenLANTERN212 (Sep 2, 2008)

Attitude be the shit mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 2, 2008)

hell yea!!!!! my first ever seed order was from attitude and got my seeds in 8 days!!! using the normal int. shipping ....  im never going to any other seed bank... attitude is the shizzzzznit!!!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

WHERE U FROM


ganjalova said:


> hell yea!!!!! my first ever seed order was from attitude and got my seeds in 8 days!!! using the normal int. shipping ....  im never going to any other seed bank... attitude is the shizzzzznit!!!!


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 2, 2008)

Mile High City!!!!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

THANKS 
NEXT TIME I WILL USE THE CHEAP SHIPPING 
GOOD LUCK WITH UR GROW 
IS THAT PIC IN UR AVITAR WHAT UR GROWN


ganjalova said:


> Mile High City!!!!!


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 2, 2008)

yes im growing a lowryder dwarf mix ..auto flowering strain....my seedling jus popped out the soil so im pretty excited....thnx good luck with your order Love  &


----------



## E=MC2rd (Sep 2, 2008)

I just got my order today. Not very stealthy even though I paid xtra and added t shirt. Still in breederpack. Only took 8 days though. At any rate, no green tape. Came thru NYC.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2008)

ordered on the 22nd from attitude and rhino. both made it together at the same time on the 2nd. not to bad considering i'm in texas. last stop for all mail. got three blueberries and one blue cheese reg.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

IF U DONT WANT BREEDER PACKS 
GO WITH PICK & MIX 
U DID GET UR ORDER SAFE AND SOUND 
THE T-SHIRT MAKES IT stealthy



E=MC2rd said:


> I just got my order today. Not very stealthy even though I paid xtra and added t shirt. Still in breederpack. Only took 8 days though. At any rate, no green tape. Came thru NYC.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2008)

did'nt get no t-shirt. but got the free seeds. it had customs stamp on it . did yours. wen i saw that i figured taken, but was'nt. did you mean the tshirt llabel on the envelopoe. yea also wont go tha 20.00 shipping useless tracking.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 2, 2008)

anyone else digging their t-shirt? mines bright yellow with a black cat jumping forwards in front of a red sun. Fat Harry clothing apparently


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a white t-s 
and my came in a bag no stamp


----------



## youngt17 (Sep 2, 2008)

U got to love attitude!! I orderd aug.30 and i just came back from the mail box with bubblicous(nirvana) in my hands it came safe and sound no issues ! Time to get these babies going and make a real order with attitude =)


----------



## youngt17 (Sep 2, 2008)

Some photos =)


----------



## greenthumb357 (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that you have these great strains why not clone and save the cost of buying new seeds every time. I don't know if you have cloned before but it is very easy to do.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

Very good point rep+4u
i hate wasting money 4 seeds 
but u gotta start somwhere


greenthumb357 said:


> now that you have these great strains why not clone and save the cost of buying new seeds every time. I don't know if you have cloned before but it is very easy to do.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2008)

wen i start my next grow, wich will be blue berry. i'm gonna clone the hell out of it , that is wat this pic here is , a superpotent b.berry indica. ordered a cloning kit and heat pad from dh. just to kind of spout out, my last order with discount hydro last year, ordered a 600 watt hps sun system2 w/hortilux bulb. one week later there were 5 large boxes at my door . they accidently sent me 2 of everything for 520.00.


----------



## Smallsetup (Sep 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wen i start my next grow, wich will be blue berry. i'm gonna clone the hell out of it , that is wat this pic here is , a superpotent b.berry indica. ordered a cloning kit and heat pad from dh. just to kind of spout out, my last order with discount hydro last year, ordered a 600 watt hps sun system2 w/hortilux bulb. one week later there were 5 large boxes at my door . they accidently sent me 2 of everything for 520.00.


Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Smallsetup (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey all Started a "kinda grow journal" Check it out if you want. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/105381-took-clones-sick-plant-will.html


----------



## fatchrome (Sep 2, 2008)

Good to see you got your seeds. I am still waiting from attitude for my order. I am a first time seed ordering virgin. Hope they get here. If they can get them into a country like Australia I will be impressed. I wait in hope.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

Wtf 
u lucky bastard 
dam i wish that happend 2 me *//


raiderman said:


> wen i start my next grow, wich will be blue berry. I'm gonna clone the hell out of it , that is wat this pic here is , a superpotent b.berry indica. Ordered a cloning kit and heat pad from dh. Just to kind of spout out, my last order with discount hydro last year, ordered a 600 watt hps sun system2 w/hortilux bulb. One week later there were 5 large boxes at my door . They accidently sent me 2 of everything for 520.00.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

damn 2 600w etc.
best thing like that that happened to me was the sent the larger count of rockwool than I ordered.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

hell i didnt even get that 
ur a lucky bastard aswell


mane2008 said:


> damn 2 600w etc.
> best thing like that that happened to me was the sent the larger count of rockwool than I ordered.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

they should sent me two of everythin cause thier prices were almost double what htg charges for lights


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

u could say thay again mane 

dam it wont let me rep+u any more that fucking sucks /not like u need it u all the way ar=cross the bord lol


mane2008 said:


> they should sent me two of everythin cause thier prices were almost double what htg charges for lights


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

yea i get across the board a lil. I use a laptop now so even faster.
Yea tho shit pissed me off when i found htg n found out how much mo shit i coulda brought. but i made my cake back so no complaints from me


----------



## Smallsetup (Sep 2, 2008)

Allright! got my seeds this afternoon and i'm stoked!


----------



## sleepsmoke (Sep 3, 2008)

mine got here in 7 days from order to midwest attitude kicks ass will be using them again all 10 seeds plus shirt all seeds germinated.


----------



## Smallsetup (Sep 3, 2008)

sleepsmoke said:


> mine got here in 7 days from order to midwest attitude kicks ass will be using them again all 10 seeds plus shirt all seeds germinated.


Good Deal man... Gonna Germ mine tonight I think...


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 3, 2008)

i going 2 check that out 


Smallsetup said:


> Hey all Started a "kinda grow journal" Check it out if you want. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/105381-took-clones-sick-plant-will.html


good 2 here man good luck on the germ


Smallsetup said:


> Allright! got my seeds this afternoon and i'm stoked!


yep now u c what im talking bout more money u save the more shit u get 
good 2 here mane i am happy 4 u bro


mane2008 said:


> yea i get across the board a lil. I use a laptop now so even faster.
> Yea tho shit pissed me off when i found htg n found out how much mo shit i coulda brought. but i made my cake back so no complaints from me


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Sep 3, 2008)

This is my first post here but I have been reading all the wonderful info on this site. Ordered my seeds last Monday from Attitude (first overseas order) and received them yesterday. To the states with a holiday in the U.K. and a holiday over here, so the shipping was ultra fast! The stealth isn't really any stealth at all though. I'll definately order from them again though. Anyone here try Kindseeds? I want some V.I.S.C. strains and am having trouble finding a reliable place for those.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 3, 2008)

should i be scared about the strawberry haze greenhouse seeds i just bought because theyre fems and might go herms?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2008)

yea, got mine yesterday,. two blueberry from attitude and a blueberry and bllue cheese from rhino. rhino kicks ass to. 7 years without amiss. attitudes shipping is lless and selection rules. good to see all goin' well for you guys.


----------



## Agent007 (Sep 3, 2008)

Smallsetup said:


> Allright! got my seeds this afternoon and i'm stoked!


Glad they finally came through for you. I'm in Oz so will order soon and let you guys know when & if it arrives. Any other Aussies have success with Attitude?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 3, 2008)

You can always email them and ask them. Seeds last longer when:

Not exposed to air
Kept at a constant temperature
Kept out of light


----------



## fatchrome (Sep 4, 2008)

Agent007 said:


> Glad they finally came through for you. I'm in Oz so will order soon and let you guys know when & if it arrives. Any other Aussies have success with Attitude?


Mate I am from Oz myself and would definitely recommend and use them again and will be. I placed an order on 25 of August and got them today the 4th of September. So about 10 days. Best to use the track and trace T-Shirt option. They will put your seeds in a smell proof bag folded up in the T-Shirt. On the rear of my package on the customs declaration sticker it states that it has a T-Shirt and a sticker pack lmao inside. Don't worry you will definitely get them into Oz. I was stoked when mine got here, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Agent007 (Sep 4, 2008)

fatchrome said:


> Mate I am from Oz myself and would definitely recommend and use them again and will be. I placed an order on 25 of August and got them today the 4th of September. So about 10 days. Best to use the track and trace T-Shirt option. They will put your seeds in a smell proof bag folded up in the T-Shirt. On the rear of my package on the customs declaration sticker it states that it has a T-Shirt and a sticker pack lmao inside. Don't worry you will definitely get them into Oz. I was stoked when mine got here, you wont be disappointed.


Thanks Fatchrome. Love their stealth 

Did you pay by credit card? And what did you order? 

I got an email reply today to see if they accept Paypal but they dont and she only mentioned money order through the post which would take about 7-14 days to get there. I think they take cc but its not that clear on their site.

Keep us posted on your germ & grow.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 4, 2008)

dont go into detail about the stealth mode man! police cruise these forums


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

THAT IS VERY TURE 
SOME PEOPLE R GONNA FUCK IT UP 4 US 
I WOULD HAVE RATHER KEEP THE BANK 2 MY SELF ,THAN LOOSE MY NEXT ORDER CAUSE PEOPLE KEEP TALKIN THE WAY THEIR ORDER WAS SHIPPED
IT REALLY DOSENT MAKE ANY SENCE .....
=


berbonber said:


> dont go into detail about the stealth mode man! police cruise these forums


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Also rep 4 + berbonber


----------



## BUDGI (Sep 4, 2008)

ordered from Marijuana seed.nl has been 5wks got e-mail back confirmed order I sent
m/o 5wks still nothing


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Dam bro wish u the best


budgi said:


> ordered from marijuana seed.nl has been 5wks got e-mail back confirmed order i sent
> m/o 5wks still nothing


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

mj-seeds.nl is a good seedbank be patient.

Damn pple still have no smarts not to spit out the stealth, like it's common sense not to speak on something illegal like that.
You don't hear me telling everyone on the street i deal do you? 
Naw cause its illegal just like seeds.
And people quoting him so now they posts have it too


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 4, 2008)

marijuana-seeds.nl has never given me a problem. Took me about 4 weeks to get my order on the east coast.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Mane how long did it take u 2 get ur seeds ?
From the company ur talking bout


mane2008 said:


> mj-seeds.nl is a good seedbank be patient.
> 
> Damn pple still have no smarts not to spit out the stealth, like it's common sense not to speak on something illegal like that.
> You don't hear me telling everyone on the street i deal do you?
> ...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> Mane how long did it take u 2 get ur seeds ?
> From the company ur talking bout


about a week sometimes a lil over. I've never had a wait like that from them only Nirvana.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

yea, leave out the details , just stick to "just got my order" or "just ordered from..."
we dont wanna screw up our only suppliers. wich are really few.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> yea, leave out the details , just stick to "just got my order" or "just ordered from..."
> we dont wanna screw up our only suppliers. wich are really few.


that's all that is asked. you can say great fuckin stealth and everyone who orders will be on their toes for when they do come.
And be very happy


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

yea, your cool, camaro man just said that before any of us get to detailed. 
that does sound like a good deall though. i'll look into that . attitude is only 8.00
shipping regular. best i seen on the internet. rhino wants 20.00. i've done probably 
20 or more orders with them overall, all got here in 7 days wen shipped.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> yea, leave out the details , just stick to "just got my order" or "just ordered from..."
> we dont wanna screw up our only suppliers. wich are really few.


 
We all want to continue getting our good genetics right?1!!! 
Check out my new grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/106055-toney-montanas-dutch-passion-blueberry.html


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

HELL YA JUST LOOKIN OUT 4 ALL OF US 


raiderman said:


> yea, your cool, camaro man just said that before any of us get to detailed.
> that does sound like a good deall though. i'll look into that . attitude is only 8.00
> shipping regular. best i seen on the internet. rhino wants 20.00. i've done probably
> 20 or more orders with them overall, all got here in 7 days wen shipped.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Rep+ u again ........


raiderman said:


> yea, your cool, camaro man just said that before any of us get to detailed.
> That does sound like a good deall though. I'll look into that . Attitude is only 8.00
> shipping regular. Best i seen on the internet. Rhino wants 20.00. I've done probably
> 20 or more orders with them overall, all got here in 7 days wen shipped.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Dam i do need 2 try them 
whenever i need sum more seeds


mane2008 said:


> about a week sometimes a lil over. I've never had a wait like that from them only nirvana.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

9-23-08 I just ordered 10 ncy diesel from soma, 5 lowrider2 x ak47 automatic feminised, and 10 greenhouse seeds big bang feminised, I got the track and trace as usual. I will let you know when they arrive and all that jazz !! wish me luck ?????


----------



## Discolexic (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm new to this Forum and I wanted to thank everyone for all the good info on Attitude. I had been using the Doc but he is no more. I just orderred Some Barny's Red Diesel and Blue Cheese Fems to go with my last order from the Doc of Sweet Tooth wich I have 9 out of 10 in veg 1 didn't germ. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

got the BB huh stoney


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> got the BB huh stoney


 
ARe they any good ?? they were cheap !!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

first grow with them, sprouting real slow.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

How many have germed ?do you keep them real warm while germinating ? All of my seeds that I sprout I put in a papertowel and a plastic baggie folded and left open. I place this on the power box to my dehumidifier stays pretty warm. My order that I originally got from attitude I stuck in there last night at 7 pm and put them in dirt tonight with a cm long tap root , kinda short but will do with the cups over the top for about 4 or 5 days ! I kept these in the freezer for 3 months and no problems with germination !! Will keep updated in my grow journal.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

yea right ontop my desktop until germed then straight into the soil.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

also should be away from light ?? but you already know that ??



mane2008 said:


> yea right ontop my desktop until germed then straight into the soil.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

yea in dvd case... Coach Carter got the tab locks on it


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

Tell the coach to get germinating them seeds mane !! Hey try getting them really warm i works wonders I am telling you it helps !!!






mane2008 said:


> yea in dvd case... Coach Carter got the tab locks on it


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

i know get germ results in 24 hrs since the cpu is always on keeps the DVD case warm. 

I know one BB didnt pop i just dugg it up a lil so i did pop 2 more yesterday when i found that out.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I really want to see what that big bang is all about and not hear that it is shit !!!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

im on it DWR got it going now too.. He in flower


----------



## DeweyKox (Sep 24, 2008)

White Rhino, Belladonna, and G13 Thai Skunk. So far, I love Attitude bitches.......


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 25, 2008)

How did you guys get the tracking number? I e-mailed them twice for the tracking number and no response. I paid with credit card and they already charged it. I ordered on September 19th. When I placed the order it showed a confirmation number, but it's not a tracking number.


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

Should be in the second E-mail. Did you pay for track and trace or go for a cheaper method ?


----------



## fitzyno1 (Sep 25, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> How did you guys get the tracking number? I e-mailed them twice for the tracking number and no response. I paid with credit card and they already charged it. I ordered on September 19th. When I placed the order it showed a confirmation number, but it's not a tracking number.


They will not give a tracking number, i use them all the time. Be patient, they will definately come.


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

How come they sent me one then ?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

I got the confirmation letter with t&t number on monday , and it still has not shown up on the delivery site . If it is not on there today I am gonna send an email asking about my $30 track & trace. I got a $396 order here, I am a bit nervous !!!


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I got the confirmation letter with t&t number on monday , and it still has not shown up on the delivery site . If it is not on there today I am gonna send an email asking about my $30 track & trace. I got a $396 order here, I am a bit nervous !!!


 
Chill out, You ordered Monday , how soon do expect your stuff to show up ? You got the T&T number and that is all you get, what else do you need ?

Also did you read the email you got ?

*THE T&T NUMBER IS ALWAYS 3 DAYS BEHIND !!!!*

*IT WILL ALREADY BE IN THE MAIL 3 DAYS BEFORE YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SEE THE ROYAL MAIL HAS IT. I DON'T THINK IT'S THEIR FAULT JUST THE WAY THEIR POSTAL SYSTEM DOES IT.*

No one has had a problem with them yet, do you think you are going to be the first ?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

bro , I am just trying to keep people involved !! I have ordered from Attitude 3 times and this is the first time this has happened. I am very CHILL !! My order was al ot of cheese so it just seems a little wierd. I have read there disclaimer and it says 1 to 3 days it is now the fourth so what is going on ???

And no I hope I will not be the first, so try and lay off a little bit bro This is not my first post and as a matter of fact this thread is mine I am just trying to HELP so you chill !!!!






la9 said:


> Chill out, You ordered Monday , how soon do expect your stuff to show up ? You got the T&T number and that is all you get, what else do you need ?
> 
> Also did you read the email you got ?
> 
> ...


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

NOPE, I'm not Chill'in


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey guys, my mistake. I used a different e-mail address and they sent me a tracking a number.. something must be wrong with my e-mail. Mine is also in NY since the 22nd so I should be seeing it anyday now.


EDIT: just checked the mail and here they are!! I chose the cheapest international track and trace. I will go back to Attitude ANYTIME!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 25, 2008)

The track and trace is nice but it isn't as useful as I thought. You don't get a nice trace like you do with UPS in the states, where you can see every step it takes, it's just a generic, "Your packaged has been mailed type message."


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

If you do not like me then fine ? but like I said I am just trying to help people out . So I guess sorry and do what you do tough guy I am done with this arguement or whatever it isn't , and again sorry for saying anything !!




la9 said:


> NOPE, I'm not Chill'in


 
Now onto important things , I did recieve the it's on it's way abroad post today so all is well , I guess I should have chilled but shit $396 is alot of chedda cheese, I ain't No RAT haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> If you do not like me then fine ? but like I said I am just trying to help people out . So I guess sorry and do what you do tough guy I am done with this arguement or whatever it isn't , and again sorry for saying anything !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if i bust 400( Iike i did two weeks ago)and if everything doesnt go perfect , i start emaiIng and shit. its your money , and you know wat you need to do to stay on top of the situation.you dont buy nuthing but top notch stuff anyway, i'm the same way and i have ordered probabIy 20 or more times in Iast 10 years.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

Attitude will come through !! Remember that I am the one that pretty much turned alot of you guys on to Attitude ! I am more than glad to help and I am sure that they will pull through / everyone that knows me on here , knows how thoroug I am with everything , just look at my grow ???
Like I said earlier I will probably be getting my order next week the way they have been shipping lately so I will keep ya posted !!


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

I try and not worry about it because we all know the stuff can be seized and it isn't nothing but our own fault for trying. We all know there is a risk involved. Usually there isn't much you can do if worst comes to worst. I know that there is a few things you can do, so I don't need them explained to me, if someone else needs them explained then ask because it would probably take some time to explain it and we can be onto other things instead of sticking with something already known.

So basically it is like a slot machine, you put the money in and pull the lever, if they show up they show up and if not you lose. Why lose sleep over it when it's out of your control.

Also when you get impatient, things start get posted about how they suck, are rip off artists, thieves and etc....... Eveyone adds to the list and they have to answer 1000's of emails from PO'd people.

Then we lose somebody we all like when they stop shipping to the US. Basically over a a tracking number that took an extra day to come up on the screen.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2008)

la9 said:


> I try and not worry about it because we all know the stuff can be seized and it isn't nothing but our own fault for trying. We all know there is a risk involved. Usually there isn't much you can do if worst comes to worst. I know that there is a few things you can do, so I don't need them explained to me, if someone else needs them explained then ask because it would probably take some time to explain it and we can be onto other things instead of sticking with something already known.
> 
> So basically it is like a slot machine, you put the money in and pull the lever, if they show up they show up and if not you lose. Why lose sleep over it when it's out of your control.
> 
> ...


 Ia9 is that you on the computer, do you not have a Iife outside that 4 by 8 you have encIosed yoursef in . in your eyes the worId is a against you , bitter , hard , caIIoused , negative, no understanding , inopposition to those doing wat you cant do or never wiII do . i feeI sorry for you, apparentIy your not one of us.just some sticker burrow, in a nice yard. i wiII not respond no more to your tomfuIIery , nor wiII i in furure post. I sure hope your not from america either, and if you are dont teII no one.peace


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

but that is not what I did at all , I just posted what I had found and nothing more . As I said before I do not knock anyone until I have proof ! All is well I am praying for them tobe in my box next week ??? !!!


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll pray they'll be in the mailbox for you also. 

If not let's get everyone together and do a group buy and set a record for the biggest order ever !!!!!!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

But they will come I am sure of it and if not I paid the extra for the guarantee.




la9 said:


> I'll pray they'll be in the mailbox for you also.
> 
> If not let's get everyone together and do a group buy and set a record for the biggest order ever !!!!!!!!


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully it doesn't come down to that but you'll be the one that gets to tell everyone if the guarantee is worth the money or not.

If you chipped in for the guarantee and it didn't work out then maybe we'll get a collection together for you and you won't be out the money after all.


----------



## Smallsetup (Sep 25, 2008)

Been watching Stoney, looks good! Check it out, i germed the Wonder Woman I got from Attitude!https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/113668-wonder-woman-first-grow-journal.html
Hope you guys like!


----------



## la9 (Sep 25, 2008)

raiderman said:


> Ia9 is that you on the computer, do you not have a Iife outside that 4 by 8 you have encIosed yoursef in . in your eyes the worId is a against you , bitter , hard , caIIoused , negative, no understanding , inopposition to those doing wat you cant do or never wiII do . i feeI sorry for you, apparentIy your not one of us.just some sticker burrow, in a nice yard. i wiII not respond no more to your tomfuIIery , nor wiII i in furure post. I sure hope your not from america either, and if you are dont teII no one.peace


Hey everybody my name is Tom Fool Airy and I'm from the Americas and damn proud of it !!!!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

I am going there now ]




Smallsetup said:


> Been watching Stoney, looks good! Check it out, i germed the Wonder Woman I got from Attitude!https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/113668-wonder-woman-first-grow-journal.html
> Hope you guys like!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

Got up this morning and my package is on the way and recognised by the recieving company !! Beans are on the way, I will post again when they get here of pictures of the packs I got , Wish Me LUCK !!!!


----------



## oats (Sep 26, 2008)

I am guessing if the fed wants to know how they ship they would just order some.


----------



## LostInValium (Sep 26, 2008)

*The **ATTITUDE SEED CO. is a wonderful site to order from especially if you live in the States. I made my first purchase earlier this month and it toke 7 days to arrive on the east coast.
*


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 26, 2008)

I hope this site is good, trying to get back in the game been out too long.


----------



## white widower (Sep 26, 2008)

I ordered from attitude last friday and the post mark from the royal was
9-23-08 recieved in 3 days even beat the track and trace which said posted for over seas this morning. What a suprise.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

yea , i bet you dont Iive down here by Mexico , shits aIways 2 weeks .


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

My last order said the same thing last friday and arrived on Monday !! If I get my order this Monday I am gonna shit !!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

but i have gotten orders from rhino seeds that came in 4 days amazingIy.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

4 days is fast we will see how long they take with my order ???




raiderman said:


> but i have gotten orders from rhino seeds that came in 4 days amazingIy.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 29, 2008)

1 out of 5 White Label White Widow Female seeds germinated. I used the paper towel method and put it on top of my cable box. This method has never failed me until now which leads me to think these seeds have bad genetics or are just plain old. For the money I paid for these all of them should have germinated, but I would have settled for at least 3, but 1 out of 5... come on. I contacted them, but haven't received a response yet. Has anyone had such poor results germinating? This company really does sell them as souvenirs I guess.


----------



## DeweyKox (Sep 29, 2008)

My Belladonna's from paradise seed I got from Attitude 5 out of 5 100% germ in 35 hours. I was amazed. Very good genes.......


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 29, 2008)

how did the belladonna turn out, Dewey? I've heard that can be some intense smoke.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

11 out of 20 of my sensi seeds germ. pd.360.00 g13 HP seeds,.i contacted them and they repIed they seII them as souveniors onIy, we do not encourage the cuItivation of marijuana.then i ordered another pac to get my project off the ground. then i see on my onIine cc post that they biIIed me 174.00 for HES trading , and i have another in the amnt. of 172.00 from attitude gifts . pending,two biIIings 1 item . i sent them an emaiI today. i have heard of this happening recentIy to someone eIse. they did good on it , but it Iook Iike to me they were trying to get away with somethin.and if they dont on mine , no prob. i'II dispute it, fk that.
i'm taIkin about attitude seeds to. i'm goin bak to rhino seeds , deaIt with them severaI years ,no shit Iike this, sometimes got my seeds in 4 days to
west Texas.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 29, 2008)

raiderman said:


> 11 out of 20 of my sensi seeds germ. pd.360.00 g13 HP seeds,.i contacted them and they repIed they seII them as souveniors onIy, we do not encourage the cuItivation of marijuana.then i ordered another pac to get my project off the ground. then i see on my onIine cc post that they biIIed me 174.00 for HES trading , and i have another in the amnt. of 172.00 from attitude gifts . pending,two biIIings 1 item . i sent them an emaiI today. i have heard of this happening recentIy to someone eIse. they did good on it , but it Iook Iike to me they were trying to get away with somethin.and if they dont on mine , no prob. i'II dispute it, fk that.
> i'm taIkin about attitude seeds to. i'm goin bak to rhino seeds , deaIt with them severaI years ,no shit Iike this, sometimes got my seeds in 4 days to
> west Texas.


Wow man, 11 out of 20 is ridiculous. I don't think I'm going back to them and I'm going to dispute the original charge if they don't make things right. This whole souvenir business should only be to cover their own asses, but they should certainly act in good faith by resending their customers legit seeds. Shit, I have a whole bag of souvenirs!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> Wow man, 11 out of 20 is ridiculous. I don't think I'm going back to them and I'm going to dispute the original charge if they don't make things right. This whole souvenir business should only be to cover their own asses, but they should certainly act in good faith by resending their customers legit seeds. Shit, I have a whole bag of souvenirs!!


white IabeI and sensi are the same com. Now i see that thier so expensive they just sit and no one buyin them, way i see it.i Iooked after 5 days and couId def. teII they were dead seeds. i germ. in seedIing soiI, using oIivias seed and cIoning nutes. i get 90% germ. norm. untiII now .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

the extra charge broke after pending, so aII is good. but just that it gets in the way of your credit amnt tiII it breaks off. so no harm here .they toId me aIso to cotact sensi seeds and expI. so i did,,concI. on wat happ............


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

That's BS, dude. You had trouble with Attitude extra billing and a seed company that sucks ?

Hope you have better luck somewhere else, keep us informed.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

> white IabeI and sensi are the same com.


Yep, WhiteLabel seeds are just Sensi's unstable phenotypes. Great for breeders that want to look for certain traits to breed into. Also great for someone who want good bud and doesn't neccessarily care too much about solid phenotypes.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

I must say that Attitude is a good place to buy seeds from, but they too have their issues..
They will never make good on bad seeds. I think that is fucked up considering they sit on some of these seeds for years b4 they sell them... They always refer u to the distributer when infact the seeds may have been good at the point the distributor gave them to Attitude...

Anyways, we all need to stop killing off our males and dedicate a 1x1x4 box lit with CFL's to raising a male from each crop. Then we can all just trade seeds instead of getting fucked backwards from these companies. I would have no prob mailing someone seeds. Prove it was me?


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey CustomHydro,
As you said, Rachel from The Attitude Seedbank Company contacted me and referred me to White Label Seeds. She also stated "We have forwarded your e-mail onto White Label Seeds who request that all the packaging with the problem souvenirs be returned so that they can first conduct tests with a view to replace any problem souvenir seeds." I contacted whitelabelseeds.com to see if I can deal directly with them. We'll see happens.


----------



## DeweyKox (Sep 30, 2008)

I think Attitude is one of the top 3 places to get seeds from. I only by from the top seed producers. Greenhouse, Paradise, Barney's & and last but never least Sensi Seed. I think if you stick to the best genetics, most awarded cannabis cup seed company, you have a higher chance of Germ, and larger yields with quality. 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## DeweyKox (Sep 30, 2008)

TheChosen said:


> how did the belladonna turn out, Dewey? I've heard that can be some intense smoke.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/114541-paradise-seed-strain-belladonna.html

Watch and you may see!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

Spending hundreds even thousands is crazy breed and trade !!!!




CustomHydro said:


> I must say that Attitude is a good place to buy seeds from, but they too have their issues..
> They will never make good on bad seeds. I think that is fucked up considering they sit on some of these seeds for years b4 they sell them... They always refer u to the distributer when infact the seeds may have been good at the point the distributor gave them to Attitude...
> 
> Anyways, we all need to stop killing off our males and dedicate a 1x1x4 box lit with CFL's to raising a male from each crop. Then we can all just trade seeds instead of getting fucked backwards from these companies. I would have no prob mailing someone seeds. Prove it was me?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

It is in New York now . So hopefully I will get my beans real soon ! My Nirvana wonder woman seed never grew >??? It popped a root and pushed up out of the soil and turned brown and died ?? So I am glad I have a backup !!!


----------



## towlee (Sep 30, 2008)

Got my beans from attitude in 9days and 15 of 17 have sprouted so far...hopefully the famale seeds I ordered truely are...We will see within a month...I ordered 12 feminised ak47 x lowrider and got 5 free skunk seeds and 4 out of 5 of those have sprouted


----------



## towlee (Sep 30, 2008)

Mfers better be feminized i need the cash early Dec.


----------



## h8popo (Sep 30, 2008)

Just put in my order for some beans! white berry and red diesel. cant wait!


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Sep 30, 2008)

i agree with custmhydro if we all just traded seeds and bread our own stains/seeds we could put everyone out of business and the more important part then everyone could enjoy the great wonders of the cannabis plant, the variations, flavors, highs, truly a gift of god.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

towlee said:


> Mfers better be feminized i need the cash early Dec.


 me and you both bro.haha


----------



## Der Panzer (Sep 30, 2008)

anyone on the west coast know how many days it took your order to get from NY customs to your door? my order shows customs Sept. 20th but nothing yet..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

youII get it tomorrow.thier uk tracking is aIways behind 3 days wen recorded, trust me.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

Der Panzer said:


> anyone on the west coast know how many days it took your order to get from NY customs to your door? my order shows customs Sept. 20th but nothing yet..


Yep, any day now. They land in NY? 
Raiderman knows. your a long ways from NY. Your the last stop.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

707DankSmoker said:


> i agree with custmhydro if we all just traded seeds and bread our own stains/seeds we could put everyone out of business and the more important part then everyone could enjoy the great wonders of the cannabis plant, the variations, flavors, highs, truly a gift of god.


 True, but it's not a game either. It would be nice if everyone was trustworthy, but thats not the case. I wouldn't fret sending them, but receiving is the problem... IMHO


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

thats aIways the case, hydro knows how it works.We been campin out here at RIU for awiIe now. we know seeds Iike Bo knows footbaII.haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

the 20 th ? they may have been seized bro ?? I sure hope not because mine show in new york customs too ???? What kind of shipping did you get ??





Der Panzer said:


> anyone on the west coast know how many days it took your order to get from NY customs to your door? my order shows customs Sept. 20th but nothing yet..


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> the 20 th ? they may have been seized bro ?? I sure hope not because mine show in new york customs too ???? What kind of shipping did you get ??


 He's all the way west. 10 days from NY to the west coast from what ive seen. He will get em tomorrow or the next day 4 sure...
5 days to the midwest from NY...

NY is where u want to be as far as I have seen...
The bigger the city, the less important our seeds are to them.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

raiderman said:


> thats aIways the case, hydro knows how it works.We been campin out here at RIU for awiIe now. we know seeds Iike Bo knows footbaII.haha


 Hahaha I didn't see this. Hell yeah, we work this shit like a science.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

WELL SCIENCE some good mojo on my beans arriving safely ??




CustomHydro said:


> Hahaha I didn't see this. Hell yeah, we work this shit like a science.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

i went t-shirt. my Iast two orders took exactIy 10 days each.


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

I just tried PlanetS so let's hope that goes well.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

wat strain you get?


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dutch Passion Blueberry
Serious Seeds AK47
White Label Double gum

Should be pretty good, yes ?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

AII those are high qaIity seeds, they shouId aII ger . i've growed 2 of them exceopt the doubIe gum. good Iookin seIec.hope you make pIenty on them.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

What haven't u grown Raiderman...lol

Planet Skunk is good Raiderman? Stealth, etc...


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

I got the notice that the beans have arrived into my town at 7 04 am YEAH !!! Should be in the box in a few and pics will be up soon after !!!!


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 1, 2008)

how many days was that?


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

FIVE !!!


----------



## h8popo (Oct 1, 2008)

most of use prob traded baseball cards as kids... adult trading, beans! CustomHydro has a great idea.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

GREAT IDEA !!


----------



## la9 (Oct 1, 2008)

h8popo said:


> most of use prob traded baseball cards as kids... adult trading, beans! CustomHydro has a great idea.


It is fun collecting them isn't it. 

I'll trade you a 1986 Bubblegum for a 1970 *Acapulco* *Gold. lol*


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

All is well my beans arrived today and for some reason I ended up with 20 lwlife automatic ak47 instead of 5 ?? I did not get charged for them either BONUS !!! Finally one for the good guy .. Thankyou Attitude !!


----------



## Headie (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i went t-shirt. my Iast two orders took exactIy 10 days each.


I got mine yesterday in exactly 10 days also. And that includes putting the order thru on a sat. night


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 1, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> All is well my beans arrived today and for some reason I ended up with 20 lwlife automatic ak47 instead of 5 ?? I did not get charged for them either BONUS !!! Finally one for the good guy .. Thankyou Attitude !!


I'll take some off ya!  j/k!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

have to sign for there package ??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

dk was rite you probabIy just accidentIy cIicked it wen ordering.gIad you got a reaI good deaI, somebody shood


----------



## h8popo (Oct 1, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> All is well my beans arrived today and for some reason I ended up with 20 lwlife automatic ak47 instead of 5 ?? I did not get charged for them either BONUS !!! Finally one for the good guy .. Thankyou Attitude !!



thats sweet! maybe ill be as lucky. I did however have an "installer bonus" today. found a bag in the back of a cop car. niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

that wouId the Iast pIace i'd think to find a bag at. good for you.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> that wouId the Iast pIace i'd think to find a bag at. good for you.


Hell yeah, he probably saved someone a pos. charge too. Thats +Rep from me!


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> dk was rite you probabIy just accidentIy cIicked it wen ordering.gIad you got a reaI good deaI, somebody shood


I thought u can only get signed delivery inside the UK? Well either way F i. No harm done, no biggie../


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 1, 2008)

I am very happy all my seeds germed and r growing great 

everything is been keeping me very busy 

good luck 2 all -


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> I am very happy all my seeds germed and r growing great
> 
> everything is been keeping me very busy
> 
> good luck 2 all -


 Atleast someone is germing all their seeds.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep u never know whats gonna happen out of 70 seeds there gotta b a few bomb ass plants 4 cloning


customhydro said:


> atleast someone is germing all their seeds.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> Yep u never know whats gonna happen out of 70 seeds there gotta b a few bomb ass plants 4 cloning


 Jesus H Christ. 70 are u hand watering them or u hydro, or what?
How many watts? journal? I want in...lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

hydro, isnt it simpIier to grow in soiI than aII that water stuff. it seems to easy to screw up on that . i dont know, just seems Iike it.


----------



## la9 (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> hydro, isnt it simpIier to grow in soiI than aII that water stuff. it seems to easy to screw up on that . i dont know, just seems Iike it.


I'm going to do both so I'll let you know.

DWC is pretty simple, you might want to give it a try if you are brave enough. That is what I'm going to try.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

if you do aIot better than the soiI on that i'd be the first to buy an ebb and fiow system.4ft by 4ft.


----------



## la9 (Oct 1, 2008)

I didn't have much luck trying ebb and flow, I'd try DWC or if you are buying a system I think you should go with a drip.

To try ebb and flow I think you'd have to find someone that is able to do it and learn from them.

From what I've read about the only difference with Hydro is the plants finish a week sooner.

I did pick up two bags of soil today. Just thought I'd try a DWC next to the soil and have a comparison while I have the room for once.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

i'II be posting if do a journaI.go to page 21 in my journaI and see these pIants done in ocean forest. good stuff.thier orange skunk bud.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 1, 2008)

1/2 the seeds r going areo ponic
and the other 1\2 soil I HAVE A BIG PUMP WITH 70 GAL RES
DIG,BAL 
20 T-5'S HO BLUBS
ALSO HAVE 20 MORE PLANTS GOING ALREADY
I WISH I HAD TIME 2 DO A Journal RIGHT





customhydro said:


> jesus h christ. 70 are u hand watering them or u hydro, or what?
> How many watts? Journal? I want in...lol


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 1, 2008)

Soil is way easy u r right i just wanted 2 try somthing diff.


raiderman said:


> hydro, isnt it simpiier to grow in soii than aii that water stuff. It seems to easy to screw up on that . I dont know, just seems iike it.


----------



## la9 (Oct 1, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> 1/2 the seeds r going areo ponic
> and the other 1\2 soil I HAVE A BIG PUMP WITH 70 GAL RES
> DIG,BAL
> 20 T-5'S HO BLUBS
> ...


Did you buy the aeroponic stuff or is it a DIY setup ?

Those t5's kick it pretty good when you get a few of them together don't you think ?


----------



## h8popo (Oct 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> that wouId the Iast pIace i'd think to find a bag at. good for you.


haha.. one perk about my job i guess. I found about 2ozs jamed under a car that came in the shop last winter. its was fresh too, i couldnt believe it. some lucky bastard got outta that.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

h8popo said:


> haha.. one perk about my job i guess. I found about 2ozs jamed under a car that came in the shop last winter. its was fresh too, i couldnt believe it. some lucky bastard got outta that.[/quote
> just Iook at it this way, your heping the guy from getting a pot charge, and committing yoursef as 420 activist by going green,haha.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 2, 2008)

Well this is some fucking bullshit. My seeds were stolen by my mailman!
I just tracked them and it says they were delivered to me yesterday at 9am... That is the exact time my mailman got here. No fuckin package was left though, I watched the fucker come up to my mailbox and everything. WTF!!! I'm so pissed off.


----------



## h8popo (Oct 2, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Well this is some fucking bullshit. My seeds were stolen by my mailman!
> I just tracked them and it says they were delivered to me yesterday at 9am... That is the exact time my mailman got here. No fuckin package was left though, I watched the fucker come up to my mailbox and everything. WTF!!! I'm so pissed off.



damn government workers!


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 4, 2008)

Alright I got my seeds, 40+ hours not one tail. I looke closely and 8/10 seeds have a slit to show water has broken them lose but they are dead! I have 5 seeds at 75-80F and another 5 at 80-85F (thermometer is right in the paper towel with the seeds), both containers have RO water PH'd from 7.1 to 6.5. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

worrying too much...just relax dont stress them you should be fine..if it cracked open then not long after the tail will come


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 4, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> worrying too much...just relax dont stress them you should be fine..if it cracked open then not long after the tail will come


Well seeing as I flip out over little shit, u are probably right. I will give them two more days... 
Usualy I see a sliver of white when the seed opens up, these all look dead though.. Only time will tell...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah and if they are dead email the seed company if youre lucky theyll send you some freebies


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 4, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah and if they are dead email the seed company if youre lucky theyll send you some freebies


 I already know what they will do... The will tell me to talk to Sensi, but I didn't buy from Sensi, I bought from them. I'm giving them two days and I'm making a chargeback...


----------



## la9 (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think growing is for you, first the mailman steals them, then he didn't, now the seeds are wrong and aren't going to grow. Send them to someone on the board and I bet they get them to sprout. It takes patience and if you are checking them everyten minutes and watering them every 20 you are the one killing them. A little slit on the seed doesn't mean anything except it's ready to go.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 4, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I already know what they will do... The will tell me to talk to Sensi, but I didn't buy from Sensi, I bought from them. I'm giving them two days and I'm making a chargeback...


Yeah man, they are dead. Sensi seeds is the same thing as white label seeds. I ordered 5 white label white widows and 3 of them cracked, but only 1 out of 5 sprout. They really are selling them as souvenirs because their stock is old. Other people have had the same problem with that breed. Forget them man, dispute the charges and go with Nirvana.


----------



## ToastedFox (Oct 4, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I already know what they will do... The will tell me to talk to Sensi, but I didn't buy from Sensi, I bought from them. I'm giving them two days and I'm making a chargeback...



They will ask for the seeds back, so they can forward them.




> As clearly stated we sell our seeds solely for souvenir / storage purposes should the laws change and by ordering you confirm that you have checked your local and international law and it is safe to do so and that the responsibility for that decision rests solely upon you.
> 
> We have forwarded your e-mail onto (brand name here I removed for my own privacy) who request that all the packaging with the problem souvenirs be returned so that they can first conduct tests with a view to replace any problem souvenir seeds.
> 
> Thank you in advance for understanding that we can not process claims here in the UK.


and then included their addy, but this was a problem with the seeds not germinating.. thing is I mailed them out on the 15th of last month.. Not there yet.

I'll keep you guys posted to hear what they do for me, if my seeds ever get there.


As for their seed age this is what their site says


> [FONT=SIZE=]*e Attitude Seed Bank Co...*Please note this site is for 18 and over, If you are *under 18 please click here* We are exportersof some of the finest *Cannabis seeds* / *Marijuana seeds* available in the world today. We offer hundreds of strains from to choose, Expertly Grown by the pioneers of the legendary Amsterdam cannabis seeds banks. We only buy from the best breeders all over the world. A Huge selection of the finest Cannabis Cup winners graces our stock. Probably the biggest and up to date, impressive line of feminized marijuana* seeds* from some of our top breeders / suppliers. *All of our Cannabis seeds / Marijuana seeds are purchased fresh, then refridgerated to maintain and ensure that freshness. All stock over sixty days old is sold to a discount house..*[/FONT]




If they aren't there by next week I'm gonna be a little worried...


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 5, 2008)

la9 said:


> I don't think growing is for you, first the mailman steals them, then he didn't, now the seeds are wrong and aren't going to grow. Send them to someone on the board and I bet they get them to sprout. It takes patience and if you are checking them everyten minutes and watering them every 20 you are the one killing them. A little slit on the seed doesn't mean anything except it's ready to go.


Okay dude, gimme your address and I will send em to u...... LOL, u are a fuckin moron.... Aren't u the dumbass that told everyone they couldn't get seeds into the USA w/o using a canadian forwarding service? Yep that was u... Then u posted the link to "Raided in Indiana" and shut your mouth... Then u PM tryin to get me to send u seeds, ur a fuckin joke...


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 5, 2008)

> _*All stock over sixty days old is sold to a discount house..*_


Looks like I'm the discount house


----------



## h8popo (Oct 6, 2008)

BAM! right to my house!


----------



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Okay dude, gimme your address and I will send em to u...... LOL, u are a fuckin moron.... Aren't u the dumbass that told everyone they couldn't get seeds into the USA w/o using a canadian forwarding service? Yep that was u... Then u posted the link to "Raided in Indiana" and shut your mouth... Then u PM tryin to get me to send u seeds, ur a fuckin joke...


I know it's easier to call people names than trying to find out what you are doing wrong. I'm sprouting the same seeds you are saying are no good must be years old they are ripping me off. I know you are used to everyone kissing your ass because you are a girl, but I think you should figure out what is wrong instead name calling.

Probably used the paper towel method, didn't you ?

If you don't want my opinion then don't make posts with my name in them, I go away.

I'm sure since you are a girl ten guys are going to try and jump in and say I'm being too rough on you because they think they can get a date trying to rescue you from the big bad wolf.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Oct 7, 2008)

I just got my order from Nirvana-shop. I placed the order on Thursday, October 2nd and they came today (Tuesday, October 10th). That's less than a week, friends (minus Saturday/Sunday). It's free shipping and their stealth method was amazing. I was literally laughing hysterically how they sent it. They have stealth down PAT! Attitude didn't have any stealth unless you wanted to pay a lot of money for a t-shirt. I'm still disputing charges with Attitude.


----------



## h8popo (Oct 7, 2008)

GetHighLikePlanes said:


> I just got my order from Nirvana-shop. I placed the order on Thursday, October 2nd and they came today (Tuesday, October 10th). That's less than a week, friends (minus Saturday/Sunday). It's free shipping and their stealth method was amazing. I was literally laughing hysterically how they sent it. They have stealth down PAT! Attitude didn't have any stealth unless you wanted to pay a lot of money for a t-shirt. I'm still disputing charges with Attitude.



I got my order from attitude on the 6th. placed it on the 1st. i didnt get the fancy t shirt method. just there basic stealth. it was plenty stealth, it made it. that sucks you had a problem.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

600w
soil

sum areoponic 
30 t5"s


CustomHydro said:


> Jesus H Christ. 70 are u hand watering them or u hydro, or what?
> How many watts? journal? I want in...lol


----------



## dallasmommy420 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wanted to post to let you all know that Attitude Seeds is GREAT. I placed my order had tracking the next day. I of course tracked and daily and was very nervous as they were showing in NYC for about 5 days. They came to my door wih no problem. The only problem was I didn't recieve all of my order. I sent them an email and they have shipped them to me with no questions. I would HIGHLY recommend them. There service is great and so was the TShirt. What I did recieve is up and going in 2 days..Alaskan Ice. Check them out their prices were cheaper than any I checked.


----------



## BootyKang669 (Nov 12, 2008)

I just ordered some seeds a couple of days ago from *Attitude *and got the email confirmation from them. But when i put my ordeer number in track and trace it dosnt work. I dunoo what wrong.

But i ordered
a ten pack of white label skunk
pick and mix seeds feminized - white widow
pick and mix seeds feminized - Barney's farm blue cheese
pick and mix seeds feminized - orginal skunk #1
G13 power skunk came free
and a durban poison feminezed seed came free also

Has anyone grown any of these and how good did they turn out.
Im goin to be using all fox farm nutrients and ocean forest soil. I cant wait to be smokin that good good


----------



## blackwangalang (Dec 2, 2008)

Have anyone ever grew killawatt?


----------



## blackwangalang (Dec 2, 2008)

Have anyone ever grew killawatt?


----------



## la9 (Dec 3, 2008)

here is the link it may come up with the light but usually only works for a little while and then it goes to their homepage for some reason. If you get the homepage you'll have to search using the model number below.

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

search for this

"E-MT6H151G"


----------



## pinkus (Dec 3, 2008)

thnx La9, got my second one on the way. The first was so easy to mod so it has a remote ballast, and the temps are so low that way,it is by far the most economical lighting I've seen out there. And I'm a scrounger...Nada es mas barato!

well, maybe the sun...


----------



## jaystar1086 (Aug 27, 2009)

hey guys i just placed an order for 6 fem ogkush and 6 fem la confidential re packed/wallet method, any1 ever went this way? kinda concerned about them getting crushed now. an
y1 ever went w/ the wallet only? Thanks guys


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

jaystar1086 said:


> hey guys i just placed an order for 6 fem ogkush and 6 fem la confidential re packed/wallet method, any1 ever went this way? kinda concerned about them getting crushed now. an
> y1 ever went w/ the wallet only? Thanks guys


jus ordered dj short bluemoonshine and a pac of grape krush also from attitude.i went reg. shipping no t shirt or anything because somethin big has to be hand given to you.the reg fits in the mailbox,,,, and groin the og kush, og kush 18 and kushberry that i got at attitude las month.,growin all at the same time.still 1 in my book.fixin to order some more purple wrecks soon..


----------



## jaystar1086 (Aug 27, 2009)

i went just wallet repacked souldnt that fit in a mailbox? Any1 ever gone w/ just wallet repacked?


----------



## stoneymontana (Mar 12, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I am the one who originally started this thread and ATTITUDE has been solid as a rock for me every time I place an orderl. I recently got 5 joint doctors autoflowering ak47 x lowrider #2 and 10 sensi seed super skunk feminised they threw in 4 free feminised seeds 3 are from greenhouse ( with all the bad press they are getting we will see what comes out of there seeds ) cheese, church , bubba kush. the other free seed was a dinafem white widow. I always pay for the shirt and I always get my order !!! I LOVE THE ATTITUDE SEED COMPANY !!!


----------



## sidy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey,
im just about to place a order with attitude. im looking for a short plant with med yeild but very potent bud any recommendations??forgot to say will be indoors. i think ill order the shirt too

cheers


----------



## max420thc (Mar 12, 2010)

there are alot of them. you will want a indica . violator kush comes to mind ..ive never grown it . then barneys farm has a strain called LSD. i havnt grown it out yet either.but will have it coming.
TGA jilly bean would be another good one.THseeds MK ultra and their HOG would be a couple of more for you to look at.


----------



## derekburnsalot (Apr 23, 2010)

Im new to ordering seeds online have a couple bagseed outdoor grows under my belt and i figured it was time to step it up a notch this yeas still germinated and planted about 120 bagseed again this year but i have also placed multiple orders recently with two different seedbanks Nirvana and Attitude i ordered 10 snow white from Nirvana this order was dispatched on 4/14. I have placed four orders with Attitude the first with 5 lemon skunk 5 x-line iced grapefruit it also shipped on 4/14. This order has had the same msg on the t&t with usps it says origin post is preparing shipment. 3rd order has 5 super lemon haze, 5 ppp, 5 critical mass, 5 mama mia, 5 x-line white widow x big bud, also got 4 freebies cole train, sharksbreath, rocklock, lemon skunk it shipped 4/19. 4th order i made just to get all the 420 freebies 3 fast bud 3 G13 quicksilver got all these for free cole train, blue cheese, red diesel, white widow. Last but not least today i ordered 5 green-o-matic, 10 special kush #1, 4 northern lights and for freebies got bubba kush the church sweet deep grapefruit. Now its all up to the USPS i'm amped to get growing.


----------



## ford442 (Apr 23, 2010)

cool derek!  the tude orders take about 10 working days to get to west coast USA - east coast get theirs a little faster.. i have done four orders this year and i am very satisfied - once they omitted my 5 UFO seeds, but i don't hold it against them..


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 24, 2010)

Just ordered Jilly Bean and Jack the Ripper...free bubba kush, Church, and something grapefruit...bigger dollar order than usual, so I went with the shirt so it is guaranteed...and don't forget to use coupon code 420...saved me 18 bucks!


----------



## derekburnsalot (Apr 24, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Just ordered Jilly Bean and Jack the Ripper...free bubba kush, Church, and something grapefruit...bigger dollar order than usual, so I went with the shirt so it is guaranteed...and don't forget to use coupon code 420...saved me 18 bucks!


 What day did you order im on day 10 of shipping on my first order and still waiting i was hoping to get them before the weekend but doubt thats gonna happen just ready to get my bean and usps tracking is just a waste of time it tells you nothing.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 24, 2010)

derekburnsalot said:


> What day did you order im on day 10 of shipping on my first order and still waiting i was hoping to get them before the weekend but doubt thats gonna happen just ready to get my bean and usps tracking is just a waste of time it tells you nothing.


Shipping information, including tracking numbers, are not a great deal of help when attempting to figure out what day a order should arrive on. U.S. Postal Service tracking information is not great because sometimes it works well and other times it does not, but it seems to beat other shippers tracking information. 

The biggest value found in the information is when the order entered the hands of the Postal Service or other shipping service. If that was soon after an order was placed and the seeds arrived late then you know to blame the Postal Service(s)/shipping service and Customs if also involved, and not the seedbank. If a fair bit of time passed before the order was placed in the hands of the Postal Service or other shipper and the order is late then you can most likely blame the seedbank. 

I have had orders where the shipping information/tracking number was updated very often and it was easy to have a fairly accurate idea of where the order was and when and when to expect it, and that was for both foreign Postal Services and the U.S. Postal Service. Other times I have had my order in hand and the tracking information still said my order was in the hands of Customs waiting to pass. 

I do not know if the systems do not automatically update as regularly as possible or if some Postal or shipping employee and or Customs employees do not bother to scan every package the way they should and by doing so failing to update the system as to where a package is at the time and to where it is next headed. 

All I know for sure is none of the shipper systems can be relied on for accurate timely updates. People have to try to remember that regardless of which seedbank an order was purchased from or what country it is in, once an order is handed to the local Postal System or other shipper, after that it is all in their hands and in the hands of Customs, if a Customs department is involved in the shipment, and if so then a second Postal System has its chance to carry or fumble the ball. 

One thing to keep in mind about any and every seedbank is when they say something like 7 to 10 days for international orders it actually says 7 to 10 WORKING days &#8230; and you always have to factor in any holidays that might occur in any nation involved, the nation the beans are purchased from and the nation you live in, if a different nation than where the beans were purchased from. You also have to factor in when an order was placed. If ordered late enough on say a Saturday, or later in the weekend, the first date shipment could be made would me Monday and depending on how many orders there may be to fill it might not be Monday morning when shipment can be made. Often times the person who made the order tends to start counting from the day they placed their order regardless of time zones and weekdays and weekends and holidays and odd incidents. 

I once placed an order later on a Sat. afternoon here, but like middle of the night or very early morning in the country the seedbank was in, and by then it was Sun. morning. In the computer or not the physical order could not be processed before Monday morning and depending on volume of business it is possible for the order to not have shipped until Tuesday, it has been years now so I really do not remember how soon it shipped other than to remember that it was not like a number of working days passed by before shipment was made. A day or two after my shipment had been placed in the hands of the country&#8217;s Postal Service the country had a holiday and the Postal Service employees had a day off. Once shipped to the U.S. we had a holiday and I am unsure if my order was at that time in the hands of the Customs Department or the Postal Service but the holiday would have given all of them the day off anyway so it really doesn't matter in whose locked building my order sat for another full day. 

That opens the easy possibility of up to three full days, slightly more depending on exact shipping time, could have been added to the number of days for shipment since they were not working days. Some people only count days, even counting half-days or less as a day because to them regardless of time even when a fair bit of the world away in a very different time zone, an order was placed on that particular day so that is where they count from. 

Some only count days as if in the 7 to 10 days, or whatever applied to their distance and type of shipment, as if it did not clearly say working days along with the range of number of days. Others do as I mentioned above, they do not factor in some or any holidays. Not many people in the U.S. know British or Dutch or even Canadian holidays and of those that might know a fair number of them, some of them will still miss when holidays in two different nations the order will pass through happen to have holidays close enough together so both stop the package for a day in their land while the employee takes the wifey and kiddies to the zoo or to the beach, or hubby says he is getting the car looked at because he thought he heard a funny noise the other day and leaves his loving family at home and spends the day at a whorehouse. 

I could not guess what percentage of late orders could rightly be blamed on the one or two Postal Services and possibly a Customs Department involved all being effected by holidays plus at least one full weekend day, possibly part of a second weekend day and at least part of one weekday, as in what part of Monday it takes to physically pick/pack and ship an order &#8230;. or maybe it could take longer, like even all of Monday and then at least an early part of Tuesday to actually ship. That would be of a high enough degree of probability that there would be the possibility that if many orders came in online during the hours/day(s) they were closed it could easily take one full workday and then a portion of the next to physically put someone&#8217;s order into the hands of the local Postal Service or other shipper. 

When I think about how after figuring things out like holidays bumping together and actual work days and how orders placed from one time zone to another alone might mean an additional full day in physical shipment I realized that of the very few orders I made over the years that I thought were late, or ones I thought were about to be late, always turned out to have something that explained the delay, or actually perceived delay since there was a valid reason for the difference in numbers of days expected for delivery and actual number of days for delivery so they were not actually officially late.

One odd delay I remember that a friend&#8217;s order got caught up in and at first he was positive he was ripped off, and showed his ass online to the seedbank rather quickly, and then changed his mind and was almost horrified to go to his mailbox for fear he received &#8216;the dreaded letter&#8217; because he had by then convinced himself that his order had been discovered and confiscated by the Customs Department because of the length of time since his shipment/tracking number said the order was in the hands of the local Postal Service where his order had been placed and the date/information of when it was shipped to the U.S. 

Now I have not read up on the Customs Department in some time now so I do not know if it has expanded and if so by how much or if it has downsized since then or if it is just the same, but at the time there was only several, a very small number of Customs Departments where all packages from foreign nations went through. 

My friend&#8217;s order did arrive in perfect condition, just late. At that point he knew it was not the fault of the seedbanks because they had his orders in the hands of the local Postal Service quickly. He was sure it was not the local/foreign nation's Postal Service because the tracking information showed that it had been shipped to the U.S. That just left the Customs Department or the U.S. Postal Service actually only able to be blamed, even though he first blamed the seedbank ... but then that is also why he freaked thinking it just had to be Customs. The tracking information showed the order was on the way to the Customs Department and then everything halted ... so he figured that is where things went wrong. 

What eventually made it slightly funny was some time later he located an old friend who told him about another old friend and he got his info and he contacted the guy and while talking about stuff his friend said how he had something of an unexpected vacation a while back. He worked at a Customs Department and there was some underground electrical substation switching whatever site where all the power for the Custom&#8217;s Department relied on passed through and there was a fire in the substation and it took around a week to repair it. My friend&#8217;s friend said people he worked with claimed the location had a backup generator in case of loss of power but I do not know if that is true or not or if there is one and either someone made the decision to not use it and just let things backup or if possibly it was not in operating condition when needed. 

Anyway it was of course the same Customs Department my friends order had passed through and the timeframe would easily have had it caught up in the logjam. 

So there can be many reasons for a late order, some that turn it into an on time order that someone just thought was late and other times something totally unexpected and extremely rare can happen, and just about anything in between &#8230;.. but seldom does someone ever learn the reason for their delayed order like my friend did just by the chance luck of hearing about an old friend and getting contact information for him and it turned out he worked at the place where everything came to a halt, including of course my friends order.


----------



## derekburnsalot (Apr 24, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Shipping information, including tracking numbers, are not a great deal of help when attempting to figure out what day a order should arrive on. U.S. Postal Service tracking information is not great because sometimes it works well and other times it does not, but it seems to beat other shippers tracking information.
> 
> The biggest value found in the information is when the order entered the hands of the Postal Service or other shipping service. If that was soon after an order was placed and the seeds arrived late then you know to blame the Postal Service(s)/shipping service and Customs if also involved, and not the seedbank. If a fair bit of time passed before the order was placed in the hands of the Postal Service or other shipper and the order is late then you can most likely blame the seedbank.
> 
> ...


I underestand all this im not blaming attitude i know the USPS is a shit organization with bad service. Just checked mail today nothing so i guess we'll see monday that will be 11 business days. Its been in the US for 8 days kind of ridiculous but i guess i just need to be patient.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Apr 24, 2010)

Well i also ordered from the tude! 1 fem white russian, 1 pinapple express, 1 wonder women, 1 rocklock, 1 cole train. 5 ww X bigbud, 1 White berry, 1 sharksbreath..out of those 12 seeds everyone popped expect the pinapple expresss, the only one i wanted to pop! msot of em poppeed in 24 hours not even and the rest the next day! so im gunna let the pinapple stay in there for a little longer! when i got my order i was lookin at couple seeds and there seemed really tiny and whitish! but when i put them in the wet paper towel it darkerned up..we will see how good they grow..has anyone had any problems with crappy lookin seeds?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 25, 2010)

derekburnsalot said:


> What day did you order im on day 10 of shipping on my first order and still waiting i was hoping to get them before the weekend but doubt thats gonna happen just ready to get my bean and usps tracking is just a waste of time it tells you nothing.


Ordered late Fri US...Early Sat. Morning UK...the tude posted it today, but Royal Mail has not updated. USPS usually delivers before the tracking updates...they are the cheapest, the most reliable, and don't steal (as much) as UPS or FedEx...USPS is your friend when mailing things to friends



derekburnsalot said:


> I underestand all this im not blaming attitude i know the USPS is a shit organization with bad service. Just checked mail today nothing so i guess we'll see monday that will be 11 business days. Its been in the US for 8 days kind of ridiculous but i guess i just need to be patient.


How close do you live to O'Hare (Chicago)???


----------



## derekburnsalot (Apr 27, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Ordered late Fri US...Early Sat. Morning UK...the tude posted it today, but Royal Mail has not updated. USPS usually delivers before the tracking updates...they are the cheapest, the most reliable, and don't steal (as much) as UPS or FedEx...USPS is your friend when mailing things to friends
> 
> 
> 
> How close do you live to O'Hare (Chicago)???


 im 3 hours from Ohare and just as an update i got my first two orders one from nirvana and one from attitude took 12 days nirvana packaging more discreet. Nirvana seeds more mature ill update again with the germ rate.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 27, 2010)

derekburnsalot said:


> I underestand all this im not blaming attitude i know the USPS is a shit organization with bad service. Just checked mail today nothing so i guess we'll see monday that will be 11 business days. Its been in the US for 8 days kind of ridiculous but i guess i just need to be patient.


You do know that the USPS has been cutting back hours of operation a little at a time for a while now and do not perform or any functions on certain days now that they did in the past. 

The service has fallen apart. When I was a kid, back when dirt was new and dinosaurs roamed the planet and they didnt teach history in schools because there hadnt been any yet, it cost 2 cents to mail a letter. Today neighbors of mine that are moving asked if I would collect their mail that continues to be delivered here and send it to them in bulk and then once there they will have things changed or ended. They were going to have it forwarded as people always have in the past but now the USPS wants $9.00 per week that they forward your mail, even if you go a week without mail it is still on the watch list to be forwarded so they charge you $9.00 per week. I can cram two or three weeks worth of mail into one of the flat-rate boxes that are cheaper and save them some bucks  but it is just an example of how the USPS keeps doing less on less number of days, or hours per day, and charging you more every chance they get. 

And the USPS actually wonders why so many people instead rely on emails, FedEx and UPS whenever they can. 

At times like this the only thing that can be said is to remember that Rome wasnt built in a day, and neither was Syracuse.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 27, 2010)

DoWorkSon said:


> when i got my order i was lookin at couple seeds and there seemed really tiny and whitish! but when i put them in the wet paper towel it darkerned up..we will see how good they grow..has anyone had any problems with crappy lookin seeds?


Some seeds, depending on strain, will be smaller and lighter color even when fully mature. Other times it can be a sign of an immature bean. It takes trying to pop them, and to do it right, to find out the difference sometimes. 

I have been fooled a number of times trying to judge beans likely performance by eye appeal when I first saw them. One case was a pack of Green House Seeds feminized Neville&#8217;s Haze. When I first looked at the breeder pack I thought the small dented bubbles that each contain one bean were all empty. The beans were all tiny and such a light green that you could almost say they were half-way between light green and white and with the dent in the plastic bubble you had to look close to see they were even there. 

They grew like I lived next door to a nuclear power plant. All but two popped in less than 12 hours, one in roughly 18 hours and one did not pop .. but the four were very vibrant very healthy well producing quality results plants. 

An even bigger surprise came from some free G13 Labs regular beans. When I looked at them I thought they were a practical joke and not the real free beans. I cannot think of anything right now to use for a size comparative so I will just say they were by far the smallest seeds I have ever seen in my life that were not so immature that they would crumble in your hand. 

All popped and while only two were females they were voracious growing plants. 

Beans that are small and or light colored can be nonviable immature beans and other times it can just be what they look like when that strain or strains are mature. You can&#8217;t read a book by its cover, you have to start flipping pages and keep going until you can&#8217;t flip any more. 

Long before seedbanks existed and almost everyone grew from bagseed I had gotten used to seeds from strains like Colombian Gold, Acapulco Gold, Panama Red, Malawi Gold Durban Poison and others of the era and it did seem that the darker, or darker and more spotted, and shiny really fat beans were the best and the lighter colored smaller ones were not as good. 

We then had an era of Hawaiian and it was not as if all the seeds were ultra light colored but a totally viable seed could be lighter colored than anything that you would have picked when picking through the beans previously mentioned. My first impression of them was that most were immature beans, and likely to the point of being nonviable. But I was wrong. 

That is when I started to figure out that in some cases some strains just have lighter colored beans on average and some are smaller on average and sometimes they are both and that looks can be deceiving. Sometimes when beans look bad, they are bad, but until you give them a go you really don&#8217;t know for sure and over time you will be fooled more times than you imagine you might be and have those experiences where when you first look at some beans they will not inspire confidence, but they later become your pride and joy. 

It&#8217;s happened to me enough times that I have long since stopped looking at new seeds and thinking, yippee, I got winners &#8230; or &#8230; oh heck, this won&#8217;t be pretty.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 27, 2010)

I had the same reaction when I got some Nevilles Haze a couple years ago. Damn they were crappy looking little seeds, but the plant outgrew my room in no time. I topped it, bent it and tied it before it finallly finished.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 27, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I had the same reaction when I got some Nevilles Haze a couple years ago. Damn they were crappy looking little seeds, but the plant outgrew my room in no time. I topped it, bent it and tied it before it finallly finished.


The difference between a nonviable immature bean and one that is small or light colored, or both, and is totally viable is not always known for sure until the attempt to grow then has been done. Sadly some people just do not realize that and end up complaining well before there is just cause. 

If more people were used to dealing with smaller and or lighter colored beans, like others found themselves doing in the past and even the present depending on strains, fewer people would jump to the conclusion that smaller and or lighter colored beans if nothing else at the very least means slightly immature beans with an increased likelihood of not being viable if not out and out junk, compost, worthless. 

If someone does this long enough and experiences a diverse enough range of strains they will be surprised more than just a time or two. 

I liked your Neville&#8217;s Haze story. Some time back I was taken totally unaware by what evidently was a very sativa dominant phenotype of Lemon Skunk because I had a couple take off faster than Wile E. Coyote with his butt glue-gunned to an Acme rocket. Others fit the breeder info close enough to call it accurate, but a couple were alien or something. 

When I went for the Neville&#8217;s Haze I considered going 12/12 from seedling to control the height but I really like the results of Uncle Ben&#8217;s topping technique, so I went with that. It is not like I am height deficient but before things ended I did my share of tying them down. 

I am not in any way blaming that on my choice for doing the Uncle Ben&#8217;s topping thing, and definitely NOT blaming Uncle Ben&#8217;s topping technique in particular &#8230;.. instead of just starting with a 12/12 light cycle. I think either way I would have had to deal with the same thing to a close enough degree that it would hardly matter either way, but the increased yield from topping did make it all that much more worthwhile.

I love the stuff but it does have the tendency of finding itself in positions you are not prepared for, or able to adapt to, if you do not do something in the beginning to keep it low, and then adapt as needed if and when needed after that, which could be likely for many. 

It may take a bit longer to mature than some people like and as mentioned you do have to really watch its growth, and it has the annoying habit of dropping so many leaves and doing it so early that your plants can end up looking like freshly clipped poodles and you still have a bit of time left to go before harvest, and you drive yourself nuts the first time it happens trying solve a problem that does not exist &#8230; too me its all well worth the final results.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 27, 2010)

The older I get, the more I need a sativa buzz to get me off of my tired old butt and get things done, but I have not had the room (height) to do a sativa justice. With any luck I am going to be able to take care of that problem sometime this fall. I recently bought 5 acres that has a big old 30 x 60 foot barn on it. What I am going to do is build a multi room grow-op inside the barn. They will have 10 foot ceilings. Here is the fun part. It was a dairy barn and has a dirt floor with cow poop and hay worked in. So, in one room I am going to plant directly into the dirt after I work it about 2 feet deep and add compost and other plant yummies. I should be able to grow four 8 footers in there under a 1000 watt light. I might have to add some suplimental side lighting of some kind.


----------



## dualfridge (Aug 6, 2010)

im down with the dairy grow ! haha i look at our old barn all the time and go wow if only my father would let me do the things i dream !


----------

